# dvd drive wont read windows 7 64 bit



## tripmastermatt (Jan 27, 2011)

When I try to upgrade my computer to windows 7 64 bit my disc drive wont read the disc.

it shows this GRMCHPXFREO_EN_DVD and when it tries to autoplay it says run sperr32.exe (publisher not specified)

it's not the cd because it worked fine in my laptop.

the drive loads up the 32-bit version just fine but just wont read the 64 bit one.

this is a problem because I have 6gb ram and i can only use half of it.

Please help.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

It would appear you are using an "Upgrade" copy of Win7. Boot into Windows, THEN insert the DVD to upgrade.


----------



## Lead3 (Jun 14, 2006)

If your computer is running Windows 7 x86 you will not be able to do an upgrade from within Windows. You must boot from the 64 bit DVD and do a clean install to go from 32 bit to 64 bit.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Lead3 said:


> If your computer is running Windows 7 x86 you will not be able to do an upgrade from within Windows. You must boot from the 64 bit DVD and do a clean install to go from 32 bit to 64 bit.


I don't doubt you are correct, and it sounds like that is what the OP is already trying to do. The references that I could find concerning sperr32.exe note that it's an "upgrade" issue...hence my notes above.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

[sperr32.exe note that it's an "upgrade" issue]

any attempt to upgrade from 32x to 64x is going to be an upgrade issue as it cannot be done

going from one to the other must be a clean install

[ [ it's not the cd because it worked fine in my laptop.]


you can only install it on one machine,if you wish to install it on another computer 

you have to either uninstall it from the first or purchase a second copy

or it will be listed as pirated


----------

